# Viper car alarm



## bunick (Jan 22, 2012)

I purchased a 06 Outback with a Viper alarm/car start system on it and no documentation. I've found the remote start disable and Valet buttons but not the main box. Must be in or behind the dash. Is there a way to disable all but the door locks? From what I have been able to determine it is or at least looks like the 5900 model. I don't have but might get a factory keyless fob. Will it work with the system? We had this thing go off a couple times and my wife is afraid to drive it. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

If you put it in valet mode with the switch that will turn the alarm functions off but the door locks should still work with the Viper fob.


----------



## bunick (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks I did figure that out. The only thing I don't like about that is the little security light on the console to indicate the alarm is set is on all the time except when the key is turned on. I could disable it.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Main control box is usually up under the dash above the steering column. Look for aftermarket inline fuse holders going to a bundle of wires in the steering column... or sometimes an installer will run the power from under the hood and the fuse holders can be near the battery or a terminal block where the cable originates. Pull the fuses and see if the LED goes out.

While you are looking around the steering colum if you come across a smallish rectangular box with a LED that lights up when you bump it that's the shock sensor (probably what is giving you false alarms). Sometimes this will be under the drivers kick panel. Tweak that to be less sensitive with a little screwdriver and that will probably fix you current issue.


----------



## bunick (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks I did find the shock sensor when looking for the Valet button. I will look again this week end for the fuses when I have more time. I did see where they tap into the harness by the steering column. Thanks for the help.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

should be a set of 3 30amp (green) fuses for the viper.


----------



## bunick (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks I did find them.


----------



## Phoghat (Mar 28, 2012)

I've got a 2005 Chrysler PT Cruiser I bought used wit a Viper in it. Only 1 fob, which is falling apart. The alarm is a major PITA and I'd like to know where you found that valet switch, and eventually I'm taking mine out. It is garaged 24/7/365 anyway.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

depends on where the installer put the switch, generally it is within reach of the driver, or in the glove box, under the dash...somewhere accessible.


----------



## Phoghat (Mar 28, 2012)

:flowers:
Thanks for the quick reply, I would really, really just like to rip out the whole dam thing and maybe put in something else ( myself, hopefully ).
Any advice at all would be greatly appreciated.
Again, thanks a bunch !


----------



## bunick (Jan 22, 2012)

Mine wasn't in a spot that was real easly to get to. It was down under the dash by the fire wall. I had to look for a little while. I remove all of mine, bought a factory key fob and all is well. Thanks


----------



## Phoghat (Mar 28, 2012)

What does it look like?Is it just a white push button, or red or ?


----------



## bunick (Jan 22, 2012)

Mine was black push button. I will try attaching a picture after I took it out. It's the push button in the lower center. Good luck


----------

